# My Socionics Test



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

HelloQuizzy.com: The Socionics Test

Rate it, hate it, take it!

Interestingly enough, my test also gave me EII as my own result, heh!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I scored LIE.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

EII - Ethical Intuitive Introtratim

:O haha that is close...I always score intuitive thou. Nice test.


----------



## gaute.r.nilsen (Oct 15, 2012)

I`m IEE-1Fi which is supposed to be the same as ENFP, didn`t quite understand all the functions and things.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Rim said:


> EII - Ethical Intuitive Introtratim
> 
> :O haha that is close...I always score intuitive thou. Nice test.


What was your ESI percentile score?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

gaute.r.nilsen said:


> I`m IEE-1Fi which is supposed to be the same as ENFP, didn`t quite understand all the functions and things.


No need. It just tests your best fit based on the Reinin dichotomies.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> What was your ESI percentile score?


56% or something along those lines. I usually test EII which is why I always wrote off socionics as bullshit..before reading ESI. Imo the problem with the test is that intuition gets confused with intelligence, open mindedness and curiosity.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey, I actually got SEI! That's the first test which has gotten my type right.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

*LII - Logical Intuitive Introtratim*

59% LII, 52% ESE, 44% SEI, 44% ILE, 42% LSI, 43% EIE, 58% IEI, 40% SLE, 49% ESI, 43% LIE, 46% ILI, 42% SEE, 53% EII, 39% LSE, 48% SLI and 53% IEE!


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool test, @LeaT. I actually had to think before answering some questions.

And my result is...

*EIE - Ethical Intuitive Extratratim
*
nooo, I refuse to believe that.:frustrating:

Percentages:
53% LII, 36% ESE, 44% SEI, 50% ILE, 40% LSI, 61% EIE, 56% IEI, 56% SLE, 45% ESI, 45% LIE, 48% ILI, 42% SEE, 47% EII, 41% LSE, 46% SLI and 45% IEE!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Rim said:


> 56% or something along those lines. I usually test EII which is why I always wrote off socionics as bullshit..before reading ESI. Imo the problem with the test is that intuition gets confused with intelligence, open mindedness and curiosity.


Actually, I am not really testing intuition as any of those things in the test. Intuition is tested as big picture and anything else you can read on Wikisocion, but quadra values and the other Reinin values take precedence. I picked all the T questions too but I still scored EII. Also, the merry/serious questions got nothing to do with intuition either


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Somehow managed to get LIE. O_O Although I do have a hard time with tests where there's only two options. Plus I have a hard time relating to anything where Feeling is portrayed as more about emotions... It is, but at the same time my Ne keeps me extremely interesting in possibilities and learning about things. 

Like discussing theory -- especially having to do with stuff like philosophy and defining things and wondering how something is here and why and fun things like that. I tend to spend a lot of time pondering those things, and I love to discuss those things. I would love to spend the majority of my time discussing those things. And how they all relate to each other. Sometimes Thinking is made to be the function that wants to discuss these things while Feeling just likes a happy environment where you're free to discuss feelings... 

I'm rambling now. I suppose I have a hard time attempting to fit myself into one answer because I can see multiple ways in which I might fit one and then other ways in which I might fit the other. 

LIE - Logical Intuitive Extravtratim_49% LII, 44% ESE, 48% SEI, 54% ILE, 36% LSI, 37% EIE, 50% IEI, 38% SLE, 40% ESI, 67% LIE, 46% ILI, 56% SEE, 57% EII, 37% LSE, 52% SLI and 61% IEE!
_​


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely said:


> Cool test, @_LeaT_. I actually had to think before answering some questions.
> 
> And my result is...
> 
> ...


If It helps, you actually scored the same on IEI xD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Somehow managed to get LIE. O_O Although I do have a hard time with tests where there's only two options. Plus I have a hard time relating to anything where Feeling is portrayed as more about emotions... It is, but at the same time my Ne keeps me extremely interesting in possibilities and learning about things.
> 
> Like discussing theory -- especially having to do with stuff like philosophy and defining things and wondering how something is here and why and fun things like that. I tend to spend a lot of time pondering those things, and I love to discuss those things. I would love to spend the majority of my time discussing those things. And how they all relate to each other. Sometimes Thinking is made to be the function that wants to discuss these things while Feeling just likes a happy environment where you're free to discuss feelings...
> 
> ...


Again, the T questions are actually less valued.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

LeaT said:


> If It helps, you actually scored the same on IEI xD


Did I? I see 61% EIE and 56% IEI there.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

It gave me IEE, then SEI, with EII in third. I'm surprised it got that close; I had to guess on a number of the questions due to the answers being situation-dependent, not really knowing which I did more, or not understanding the question itself. An "I don't know" or "it depends" selection would be awesome, and perhaps a bit more clarification on the Reinin-related questions. Also, I'm not entirely sure what Question #2 is supposed to mean.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> It gave me IEE, then SEI, with EII in third. I'm surprised it got that close; I had to guess on a number of the questions due to the answers being situation-dependent, not really knowing which I did more, or not understanding the question itself. An "I don't know" or "it depends" selection would be awesome, and perhaps a bit more clarification on the Reinin-related questions. Also, I'm not entirely sure what Question #2 is supposed to mean.


Question 2 is meant to test introversion and extraversion but doing it in a way that forces the person to think a bit more.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely said:


> Did I? I see 61% EIE and 56% IEI there.


Maybe I am reading wrong?


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

LeaT said:


> Question 2 is meant to test introversion and extraversion but doing it in a way that forces the person to think a bit more.


What exactly do you mean by "energy flow"? Is it mental focus? Something else?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> What exactly do you mean by "energy flow"? Is it mental focus? Something else?


Well, if you are energized by your surroundings or by yourself essentially.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

StellarTwirl said:


> Yes! I shift based on my mood, and I find many things to be ambiguous and situational. Some questions have a clear answer, while others don't.
> 
> 
> Which, incidentally, is why I answered accordingly to this question...
> ...


I don't know you, so I have no idea about your type; however, I would argue that IM elements hold more weight than temperaments. I am fairly moody and reactive with occasional bursts of energy, and I prefer a certain blend of spontaneity and stability (I dislike change and hate being tied down/restricted), yet I am EII. I originally rejected the type because there was _no_ way I was IJ, but Fi base does fit better than the alternatives.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

@LeaT – I took your test once more to see if my results change in time.

Your result for The Socionics Test ...
*IEI - Intuitive Ethical Introtratim*
60% LII, 36% ESE, 55% SEI, 50% ILE, 60% LSI, 56% EIE, 63% IEI, 53% SLE, 33% ESI, 47% LIE, 43% ILI, 37% SEE, 48% EII, 37% LSE, 41% SLI and 34% IEE!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely said:


> @_LeaT_ – I took your test once more to see if my results change in time.
> 
> Your result for The Socionics Test ...
> *IEI - Intuitive Ethical Introtratim*
> 60% LII, 36% ESE, 55% SEI, 50% ILE, 60% LSI, 56% EIE, 63% IEI, 53% SLE, 33% ESI, 47% LIE, 43% ILI, 37% SEE, 48% EII, 37% LSE, 41% SLI and 34% IEE!


What made it change?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

LeaT said:


> What made it change?


I must have given a few different answers to some questions, but I can't remember which ones they were, sorry.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely said:


> I must have given a few different answers to some questions, but I can't remember which ones they were, sorry.


Yeah, that's what I was interested in knowing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Some gender statistics based on the results of 238 takers as of this writing moment:


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm...I've done the test twice (when LeaT first created the thread and once again today) and got ILI both times.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Muser said:


> Hmm...I've done the test twice (when LeaT first created the thread and once again today) and got ILI both times.


The easy answer is that you a) either just agree with gamma values more or b) you pick choices that you think you like or what you are but this is not the same as who you are.


----------



## spirithawk41723 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sensing Ethical Introtratim.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Already did your test, with the result of "You scored 74% on SLE, higher than 99% of your peers", I redid it now, about the same (66% and 99%).


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

My results:

SEE - Sensing Ethical Extratratim
48% LII, 44% ESE, 51% SEI, 58% ILE, 46% LSI, 50% EIE, 48% IEI, 38% SLE, 39% ESI, 45% LIE, 39% ILI, 72% SEE, 48% EII, 41% LSE, 41% SLI and 45% IEE!

The SEE is always present in the here and now. An SEE knows exactly which relations he has influence over at the moment, and exactly how much influence he has (i.e. how far can he "push"). If an SEE wants someone that he does not "have", he can spend lots of time thinking about how to get it. The SEE finds it hard to be content with what he has.



SEEs are quick to notice confrontational behavior. It is very obvious to an SEE when someone is displaying aggression, even in the most subtle passive-aggressive fashion. Confrontational behavior does not phase the SEE, whether his reaction is to respond with confrontation or hostility himself, creating an outwards appearance of indifference and unimpressiveness, or trying to calm down the offender/make them feel guilty. The various means available to the SEE to achieve the above goals are not nearly as important to the SEE as the end.



The SEE is motivated on some level in all of his affairs towards his goal of exclusiveness. He prefers to be in as high of a position of demand and respect as possible. It fills the SEE with joy to be have many different people competing for his attention and affection. Such a scenario reassures the SEE with the fact that he has been doing things right and that his hard work has paid off. Thus the SEE is often found surrounded by a large circle of friends and romantic interests.



An SEE views material objects as well as people in terms of how they can be used to achieve his goals. Upon losing a superficial friendship or a materialistic object, the SEE is sentimental only in terms of how it affects what he is currently striving for. For example, SEE would not see much point in being in the middle of the nowhere by himself with lots of gold and other showy yet useless objects. These things might only be important to him in regards to how they make other people think about him, or how it would indicate his status.



With extroverted sensing as his base, the SEE would much prefers to be a "go getter," out doing things as opposed to thinking about what he could be doing.



An SEE usually knows exactly how to make other people feel a certain way. This ability increases its power dramatically the more time he spends with a person. He can offer genuine, believable praise to an individual he wants to reward, and likewise can make a person very upset and/or ashamed in themselves. However, if an offender changes their ways in favor of the SEEs point of view, the SEE will be quick to reward the offender with praise, and appreciation, treating them like a good friend. Moral ground to an SEE completely depends on the situation and is anything but set in stone (hence the creative function).



"Fake niceness" rarely fools an SEE. The SEE can easily tell whether a person is being genuine or just selfishly trying to fulfill their own needs.



The SEE can easily create sentiments of closeness and kinship, only to completely change these sentiments down the road. An SEE could be hanging out with a person (A) and act like the person's best friend, yet talk with another friend (B) and show sentiments of extreme distaste towards person 'A' in order to gain acceptance with 'B'. Sometimes if person 'A' and 'B' are together at a social function, the SEE will either have to pick sides or can treat both relations with acceptance and feelings of kinship. This can cause quite a bit of confusion in regards to the SEE's "true loyalties." The SEE prefers to maintain the respect and appreciation of his relations if at all possible. He knows that if he has an ally in many different groups, it will be harder for his enemies in said groups to act against him for fear of retribution from his other allies.



An SEE has the ability show up in a group of strangers and act like a long lost friend, gaining acceptance and trust of the group very quickly. He can quickly charm this group with his well-bred manners, genuine displays of like/dislike, and sometimes risky humor. When the SEE leaves, he can find out through his inside sources that he was the "talk of the town" after he left, much to the delight of the SEE.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

37 Do you tend to explain things...


What things are or what they could be
What things are not or should not be

I´m curious what Reinin Dichotomy is this? 
 @_LeaT_

Great Test :mellow: you are really good at such things. It is even very clear to understand.
Came it easy to you to create such a structure? I find it hard and mostly boring to do such things.
It´s also completely draining if the topic at hand is uninteresting. My unvalued Ti is like a read-only on a Operating system which write function only works sporadic and buggy.

*ILI - Intuitive Logical Introtratim*

44% LII, 30% ESE, 53% SEI, 46% ILE, 46% LSI, 42% EIE, 46% IEI, 36% SLE, 54% ESI, 55% LIE, *82% ILI*, 47% SEE, 62% EII, 45% LSE, 55% SLI and 40% IEE!
​ Introverted intuition in ILIs is often characterized by well-developed imaginative abilities and mental wanderings. They can spend a great deal of time simply thinking and may appear to live 'in their heads'. This mental focus is demonstrated through reflection on scenarios, pondering bodies of information, etc. They can be prone to excessive daydreaming, creation of intricate inner worlds or universes, or considering the past or future. ILIs may even have novelistic tendencies with the ability to create intricate plots, characters and places. ILIs, however, are not necessarily inclined to share their imagination with others.


ILIs are naturally attuned to hidden connections between things as well as hints of greater implications in everyday reality. They easily recognize patterns of events, repeating outcomes and contradictory messages. This overarching understanding of patterns and behavior allows ILIs to critically analyze present situations and determine both immediate and far-reaching consequences of certain actions. The mind of an ILI is an oasis of sorts where knowledge is treated as a toy or even a vehicle that allows them to visit complex mental landscapes that are continually shaped and revised by new information. Nonetheless, they are likely to find the process of gathering new information tiresome compared to their mental explorations; new information is often accumulated and updated in a rather lethargic, periodic, and occasionally incomplete fashion.

ILIs are often stereotypically represented as reclusive scholars, philosophers, scientists, artists, seers, and sages. With their often unusual perceptions, they may come across as unreachable, esoteric eccentrics. Because of their confidence about analyzing the implications of their gathered knowledge, ILIs often appear perceptive, especially in fields of interest, and commonly tend to view the ideas of others with skepticism and scrutiny. They may even see others' intellectual contributions as deeply misguided or limited in scope.

ILIs often predict inevitable disasters. This type of fatalism is fueled by their ability to see the negative in anything, which has its roots in the ILI's general dislike of expressing or reinforcing positive emotions. For an ILI, it may be easier to predict pessimistic results in order to avoid unpleasant emotional reactions. Likewise, the ILI's sense of self doubt leads him to be very conservative in his general outlook; why unnecessarily subject oneself to the uncertainty of possible disappointment?

ILIs typically exhibit a general detachment from day-to-day affairs. While an ILI might devote a great deal of time to pondering the possible consequences of some political decision, very little attention is likely to be paid to such tasks as household maintenance or cleanliness, which the ILI sees as trivial matters undeserving of his time or effort.

ILIs can, in certain situations, act very tentatively. In many situations they are inclined to hesitate prior to taking any action or making important decisions. They often prefer to observe and gather an understanding of a situation rather than actively participate. The ILI's restraint complements the hyperactivity of his dual, the SEE.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> 37 Do you tend to explain things...
> 
> 
> What things are or what they could be
> ...


Thanks! It's supposed to test positivism and negativism. You see other questions related that says something like "Do you see the cup as half-full or half-empty". It's just a rewording and less concrete way of asking that question again.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

@LeaT

Thats unfortunate I answered at the question with positivist and would do it the next time.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

I had not realized that questions could be skipped. Taking it again and bypassing ones I either could not confidently answer or found irrelevant (generally the obviously Reinin-related questions), I scored LII (with IEE or SEI next, I think). Then I scored an LII/EII/IEE tie. I'm definitely Fi, so I'm not sure where the disconnect is.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> @_LeaT_
> 
> Thats unfortunate I answered at the question with positivist and would do it the next time.


Answering positivist on one question will most likely not jumble the result. 



Kanerou said:


> I had not realized that questions could be skipped. Taking it again and bypassing ones I either could not confidently answer or found irrelevant (generally the obviously Reinin-related questions), I scored LII (with IEE or SEI next, I think). Then I scored an LII/EII/IEE tie. I'm definitely Fi, so I'm not sure where the disconnect is.


If you told me which questions you found hard to answer I can probably help you better. Chances are that those questions were pertaining the difference between alpha and delta though.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

_28% LII, 26% ESE, 34% SEI, 31% ILE, 31% LSI, 24% EIE, 27% IEI, 19% SLE, 24% ESI, 21% LIE, 31% ILI, 16% SEE, 36% EII, 12% LSE, 29% SLI and 19% IEE!



_​So, I came out EII, which I think is the same result I got last time. Difference is this time I left about half the questions unanswered, whereas last time I answered all of them.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

LeaT said:


> If you told me which questions you found hard to answer I can probably help you better. Chances are that those questions were pertaining the difference between alpha and delta though.


It's nice of you to offer.  If it would be helpful to you and productive for the test, then sure. Otherwise, it's not really necessary; my test result does not have any bearing on what I type myself.

On a potentially interesting note, I took a test elsewhere that goes by Reinin traits. I usually end up with ESE, LII, LSE, and EII as my possibilities.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> It's nice of you to offer.  If it would be helpful to you and productive for the test, then sure. Otherwise, it's not really necessary; my test result does not have any bearing on what I type myself.
> 
> On a potentially interesting note, I took a test elsewhere that goes by Reinin traits. I usually end up with ESE, LII, LSE, and EII as my possibilities.


Do you remember your EII percentage by the way? LII and EII share a lot of Reinin traits. And your Ti is quite obvious at times, like when you went all Ti on Rim in the other thread, heh :tongue: I won't judge whether I think that fits super-ego or not though since I can't. I just thought it was a funny detail and I think it definitely shows that EII doesn't have to be all nice and fluffy.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

LeaT said:


> Do you remember your EII percentage by the way? LII and EII share a lot of Reinin traits.


From the first test, no. I just recall it being lower, maybe 3rd or 4th.



> And your Ti is quite obvious at times, like when you went all Ti on Rim in the other thread, heh :tongue:


*headtilt* Eh? I don't recall the instance. I'm open to discussing it, though, over PM if you don't want the thread de-railed.



> I won't judge whether I think that fits super-ego or not though since I can't. I just thought it was a funny detail and I think it definitely shows that EII doesn't have to be all nice and fluffy.


Haha... fluffy, maybe. I can get pretty bitchy, though.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Got LSI in the new version XD

But hey, at least the Beta introvert part is correct. My LSI and IEI scores were both 67%, so I guess the result is accurate enough.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

AimfortheBrain said:


> My results:
> 
> SEE - Sensing Ethical Extratratim
> 48% LII, 44% ESE, 51% SEI, 58% ILE, 46% LSI, 50% EIE, 48% IEI, 38% SLE, 39% ESI, 45% LIE, 39% ILI, 72% SEE, 48% EII, 41% LSE, 41% SLI and 45% IEE!
> ...


Two months later, and I go SEE again.

Your result for The Socionics Test ...
SEE - Sensing Ethical Extratratim
47% LII, 55% ESE, 53% SEI, 56% ILE, 52% LSI, 44% EIE, 52% IEI, 38% SLE, 48% ESI, 48% LIE, 48% ILI, 59% SEE, 50% EII, 38% LSE, 48% SLI and 42% IEE!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@AimfortheBrain is SEE your established sociotype? If not, I would like to hear what you think why you turned out as an SEE instead of your actual type.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Tried the new version of the questionnaire. It gave me LII °_°


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

LeaT said:


> @AimfortheBrain is SEE your established sociotype? If not, I would like to hear what you think why you turned out as an SEE instead of your actual type.


I don't know what my established type is. I'm absolutely horrible at typing myself so I don't know. But I do like that your test gave me consistent results.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I took this again and got LIE. :O @LeaT did you do something different with this test? 


Your result for *The Socionics Test* ...​*LIE - Logical Intuitive Extravtratim*

_41% LII, 61% ESE, 47% SEI, 50% ILE, 33% LSI, 38% EIE, 45% IEI, 56% SLE, 45% ESI, 70% LIE, 52% ILI, 47% SEE, 53% EII, 35% LSE, 64% SLI and 39% IEE!_​LIEs naturally accumulate knowledge as per factual information from books and other second-hand sources in matters they find useful, either because it's their professional field, or something they find interesting and of potential use in the future. In order to function at optimal level, they feel the need to know how their external environment works, in order to make sense of it and control it, or be one step ahead of it. That means, for instance, a need to have at least a basic general understanding of the broader workings of any structure they are in (as a country, company, or organization) rather than just carry out whatever specific task they have been assigned. That gives LIEs a basic confidence on being well-informed in the subjects they decided to be informed about. That, coupled with an inclination to correct any errors in their environment (so that it makes sense and is efficient), leads to a behavior that can be described as "know-it-all", that is, voicing their knowledge and correcting erroneous remarks made by others, often seen as arrogance on the part of LIEs.

LIEs evaluate external reality - work activities, world events, finances, procedures, personal relationships, conversations - from the point of view of factual accuracy and "making sense" and efficiency. It leads to an inclination to be proactive in increasing the efficiency and reasonableness of the external world, as well as a sense of self-worth connected to being involved and productive in activities seen as useful, profitable, or that increase one's knowledge base. To give out information that they know not to be factually accurate is disturbing to LIEs and avoided as much as possible. The LIE's ideal world of communication is one of blatant factual truth, no compromise made for goals to be achieved or for possible hurt feelings.

To say "no, that's not correct" or "that's not true" to correct others' statements, volunteering knowledge in order to correct them; and saying "this way of doing things is inefficient, let's improve it"; generally offering information that can be applied to productive purposes - these are marks of the LIE's drives. Not to be able to act on them has a negative effect on their sense of usefulness and self-worth.

LIEs's preferred mode of action - when they feel at their best - is when able to be very active, and proactive, in ways they find to be useful, productive, logical, and profitable in the longer term. Conversely, periods where they are not sure of the actions to take tend to lead them into paralysis and depression.



*YOUR ANALYSIS (Vertical line = Average)*












You scored 41% on *LII*, higher than 9% of your peers.









You scored 61% on *ESE*, higher than 36% of your peers.









You scored 47% on *SEI*, higher than 6% of your peers.









You scored 50% on *ILE*, higher than 12% of your peers.









You scored 33% on *LSI*, higher than 1% of your peers.









You scored 38% on *EIE*, higher than 7% of your peers.









You scored 45% on *IEI*, higher than 16% of your peers.









You scored 56% on *SLE*, higher than 26% of your peers.









You scored 45% on *ESI*, higher than 18% of your peers.









You scored 70% on *LIE*, higher than 46% of your peers.









You scored 52% on *ILI*, higher than 21% of your peers.









You scored 47% on *SEE*, higher than 18% of your peers.









You scored 53% on *EII*, higher than 18% of your peers.









You scored 35% on *LSE*, higher than 9% of your peers.









You scored 64% on *SLI*, higher than 36% of your peers.









You scored 39% on *IEE*, higher than 7% of your peers.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I took this again and got LIE. :O @_LeaT_ did you do something different with this test?
> 
> 
> Your result for *The Socionics Test* ...​*LIE - Logical Intuitive Extravtratim*
> ...


Yes, I removed the I/E, S/N and T/F questions.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Yes, I removed the I/E, S/N and T/F questions.


So just dichotomies mostly? Interesting. It's easier to take when it's shorter. I appreciated that.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> So just dichotomies mostly? Interesting. It's easier to take when it's shorter. I appreciated that.


Yes, although it also reduced the accuracy somewhat. I ended up as ILE last time I took it.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Your result for *The Socionics Test* ...​*ILE - Intuitive Logical Extratratim*

_59% LII, 55% ESE, 53% SEI, 63% ILE, 39% LSI, 29% EIE, 39% IEI, 47% SLE, 48% ESI, 48% LIE, 42% ILI, 47% SEE, 56% EII, 47% LSE, 55% SLI and 52% IEE!

_​The ILE is typically a "big picture" kind of person, and tends to speak in generalizations about both people and things, omitting any details he deems mundane or uninteresting. He is acutely aware of what interests and what bores him. This leads him to always search for novelty and surprising things ;-) At any given moment, the ILE usually has a number of projects and/or skills that he is working on developing, and stays with these interests as long as he feels they have potential for growth. The ILE gets bored easily with rote tasks that do involve lots of repetition and little innovation, although he tolerates them if they are necessary to succeed in society.

The ILE is a creative thinker, and enjoys discussing his often unusual perspectives with others. These will often be expressed through unique and strange (but effective) analogies ;-)

The ILE is constantly aware of the possibilities inherent in social, natural or other systems, and of the areas with the greatest potential within them. The ILE operates by using Extroverted Intuition to attune themselves to the multiple variables continually being expressed within the environment and proceeds to elucidate feasible connections and boundaries of context in order to change the way one perceives that which is operating below the surface of either everyday life or more dynamic technical arenas. To An ILE, the world is a vast network of stars with infinitely interchangeable constellations emerging from the open-ended framework. Extroverted Intuition as a leading function pushes with white-hot intensity the active rearranging of the lego-blocks of reality; not necessarily with any intention towards construction or creativity, but with the ultimate goal of introducing novelty and fresh perspectives. Combined with Introverted Thinking as a secondary function, *Extroverted Intuition finds compatible yet more disciplined, objective thinking to harness its irrational, unruled nature into a potentially functional talent ;-)*

ILEs are obsessed with how things work, and how they will work together. Understanding how something works is merely the baseline for the ILE. When the ILE finds something new or interesting he thinks about how it could be used in conjunction with other objects he has come into contact with in the past.

The ILE will freely voice comments on whether a rule (especially one imposed on him by society) makes sense to him. If it does not, he will break the rule or find a creative way of mocking it to express his dissent, rather than working within the system itself to change the rule. Unlike an extraverted intuition-leading type, he will often not replace the rule with one of his own.

 The ILE is not afraid of discussing and arguing his views, and may appear to take them more seriously than he actually does. The ILE only makes use of structural frameworks if he can see some kind of intuitive relevance in them, e.g. to make sense of and solve a problem he is interested in. Thus his thoughts may often appear unstructured. Especially if his actions affect others, the ILE will make sure that they are logically consistent and fair.

Very Interesting Test 

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

Catlander said:


> *ILI - Intuitive Logical Introtratim*
> 
> 62% LII, 40% ESE, 64% SEI, 52% ILE, 60% LSI, 46% EIE, 52% IEI, 57% SLE, 43% ESI, 40% LIE,* 78% ILI*, 30% SEE, 54% EII, 35% LSE, 39% SLI and 30% IEE!
> 
> ...


Took it again (the new one) for fun, ended up with SEI this time 

*SEI - Sensing Ethical Introtratim
*59% LII, 61% ESE, 72% SEI, 50% ILE, 61% LSI, 53% EIE, 39% IEI, 63% SLE, 26% ESI, 30% LIE, 61% ILI, 31% SEE, 50% EII, 47% LSE, 30% SLI and 45% IEE!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

ESE - Ethical Sensing Extratratim
73% ESE
69% SEI
69% ILE
61% SLI
56% LII
55% IEI
52% LIE
50% EIE
50% SLE 
44% EII
39% ESI
39% IEE
36% LSI
34% SEE
29% LSE
24% ILI

I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sonny said:


> ESE - Ethical Sensing Extratratim
> 73% ESE
> 69% SEI
> 69% ILE
> ...


Well you're in the alpha quadra it seems. So Ne, Si, Fe, and Ti are your most valued functions.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Well you're in the alpha quadra it seems. So Ne, Si, Fe, and Ti are your most valued functions.


=/ I don't know anything about anything any more.

If you know anything about anything, feel free to help =/


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

SEI - Sensing Ethical Introtratim 47% LII, 58% ESE, 78% SEI, 59% ILE, 52% LSI, 47% EIE, 52% IEI, 41% SLE, 23% ESI, 55% LIE, 27% ILI, 44% SEE, 53% EII, 44% LSE, 52% SLI and 48% IEE!


Rather significant score too!


----------



## Undeath (Dec 17, 2011)

*LIE - Logical Intuitive Extravtratim*

32% LII, 45% ESE, 56% SEI, 53% ILE, 48% LSI, 47% EIE, 42% IEI, 47% SLE, 35% ESI, 67% LIE, 48% ILI, 50% SEE, 56% EII, 44% LSE, 61% SLI and 42% IEE!

Not sure what this means but I'm offended :laughing:


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

*EIE - Ethical Intuitive Extratratim*

_59% LII, 48% ESE, 56% SEI, 41% ILE, 45% LSI, 74% EIE, 61% IEI, 59% SLE, 32% ESI, 30% LIE, 42% ILI, 44% SEE, 35% EII, 50% LSE, 39% SLI and 36% IEE!
_​what is that? oh whatever fun test!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

EIE - Ethical Intuitive Extratim

EIE - Ethical Intuitive Extratratim_56% LII, 61% ESE, 50% SEI, 50% ILE, 42% LSI, 68% EIE, 67% IEI, 63% SLE, 42% ESI, 39% LIE, 42% ILI, 50% SEE, 38% EII, 35% LSE, 48% SLI and 27% IEE!_​
* *




EIEs are naturally animate and passionate and are skilled at generating liveliness and excitement. They believe that people need to be emotionally involved in life, not distant or indifferent to the important things that are happening. EIEs often hold strong views about governance and social custom, though their beliefs stem from the interests of their close emotional relationships. EIEs like to involve people in interaction and create groups based around a shared experience. They tend to try to continually broaden these groups and engage people who seem to be on the sidelines. The individuals who the EIE is spending time with are far more important to the EIE than the event that is actually taking place. EIEs like to make their friends laugh, and employ an over-the-top style of humor. Often the joke is on the EIE, whether or not they know it.

EIEs are one of the most insightful types about the minds and inner workings of people, and as a result are likely to be skilled persuaders. Their sensitivity to the emotional flow around them allows them a relative sense of emotional control of a situation, and they have an uncanny ability to convince others, even without the use of logic. EIEs generally don't use their persuasion tactics for manipulative gain over others (as much of their sense of self-worth comes from impacting people positively), but they can use these tactics negatively in cases where they cannot win approval of their arguments. In many situations, nevertheless, EIEs value equality among social standards and do not mind taking the back seat if others wish to take the lead. EIEs love their friends, and they will do anything to keep them. Time spent alone for the EIE is often spent thinking about how to better interact with close relationships, even when time spent in those relationships is not particularly pleasing. Even when the other individual is hostile, if the EIE judges them to be a friend they will act in a caring fashion and show affection to the other.

EIEs have a keen sense of the significance of the moment, life's flow of events, and the past and future evolution of things. The excitement they stimulate generally has to do with insensible things that can only be perceived over time, rather than with experiences that are captured in a specific moment. For example, they love to instill confidence in people by taking great detail to their problems and envisioning ways of handling them. EIEs are quite able to "paint pictures with words", so to speak. They enjoy having objects around them that provide a connection to the past, such as ancient trinkets or souvenirs, old-fashioned things, and items from another time and place. They like to be aware of and talk about their place in history, as the EIE's concept of humanity itself is largely perceived through the sensation of trends over time. As a result, they like to imagine scenarios of different ways a situation can unfold with their imagination; such actions give them a sense of security about what is to come.

EIEs are very open about their feelings of hesitation, apprehension, anticipation, and anxiety regarding events. Sometimes they are melodramatic about risks and dangers, but this helps them and those around them to be aware of and to prepare for possible negative turns of events. It disappoints the EIE greatly when advice given to another is rejected, but not much weighs a helpful EIE down more than to see people wasting their potential by dwelling in their past problems. They tend to believe that people, regardless of long-term psychological mistreatment, can improve their lives to some extent.

EIEs reject the idea that life is just a sequence of ho-hum everyday events with no particular meaning. They see everything to having a grand or symbolic purpose that arouses the imagination and passions. For that matter, EIEs seek to define their unique purpose in life, and orient goals around the meaning they infer from their experiences across time. They constantly seek to improve the negative conditions surrounding them, and so tend to look for problems even when it isn't necessary.

EIEs also frequently reflect on their dreams, making symoblizations of the events that occur in dreams and relating them to external reality. They enjoy contemplating on what their subconscious psyche is displaying to them.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Your result for *The Socionics Test* ...
*SLI - Sensing Logical Introtratim*

_50% LII, 58% ESE, 50% SEI, 53% ILE, 42% LSI, 35% EIE, 61% IEI, 47% SLE, 42% ESI, 45% LIE, 27% ILI, 41% SEE, 59% EII, 47% LSE, 64% SLI and 58% IEE!_​



Loooool What went wrong? I got my opposite quadra. I don't think this is a very good test...

Edit: And they misspelled intratim.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Please don't take this test. I need to make an updated version as my understanding in particular of the Reinin dichotomies that this test is based on is much better now.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Please don't take this test. I need to make an updated version as my understanding in particular of the Reinin dichotomies that this test is based on is much better now.


...*goes to take test*


Ok no, I agree the test could be better.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

*sigh*

I know the version in the OP is outdated now... but I wanted to try it anyway and I scored SLI... I'm my own dual apparently. At least according to this test. 

But seriously yeah, it could use some improvements. Some of the questions are too obviously Reinin dichotomies so you should try to mask those questions a bit.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> HelloQuizzy.com: The Socionics Test
> 
> Rate it, hate it, take it!


Ahahaha I got ILE. It also scored EII the same. And right behind those (by 1%) were... SLI, ESE and ESI. All that Ne-Si, lmao.

We should make a new test soon. I'd be down for that, I've never published a test before


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> Ahahaha I got ILE. It also scored EII the same. And right behind those (by 1%) were... SLI, ESE and ESI. All that Ne-Si, lmao.
> 
> We should make a new test soon. I'd be down for that, I've never published a test before


Use a bit of that Se oomph to get him to do it. Ahah.

I'm sure you could make a very good test @ephemereality as of now. Even though testing will never be as efficient as actual honest introspection; the current online tests still should get an upgrade.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Blissful Melancholy said:


> Use a bit of that Se oomph to get him to do it. Ahah.


Oh don't worry, it works like a charm on him XD 

So yeah, let's see how soon we can have a better test up. Hopefully not very long, but I'm busy too so not sure.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

I got LIE first, LII a close second, and ESE third.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I got ILE and LSI in second. I think I have Ti in my ego block or at least a logic IM. My gut impression is that I am LSI. I'll wait for your new test if it comes.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

i scored my dual also, assuming that i'm correct in my type


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I got my dual, but the alpha quadra had my highest scores. The delta scores were all pretty low, though the gamma introverts weren't any higher.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Please don't take this test. I need to make an updated version as my understanding in particular of the Reinin dichotomies that this test is based on is much better now.


Yeah... I got an SEI... :x


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

LIE, hmm let me check what that means


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

SLE / LSI

53% LII, 45% ESE, 75% SEI, 56% ILE, 73% LSI, 59% EIE, 45% IEI, 75% SLE, 32% ESI, 39% LIE, 48% ILI, 41% SEE, 50% EII, 29% LSE, 24% SLI and 33% IEE!

You scored 75% on SLE, higher than 89% of your peers.
You scored 73% on LSI, higher than 87% of your peers.
You scored 75% on SEI, higher than 81% of your peers.
You scored 59% on EIE, higher than 77% of your peers.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

SLE. Lmao.

72% on SLE, higher than 86% of your peers.
70% on ILI, higher than 81% of your peers.
68% on EIE, higher than 87% of your peers.
64% on LSI, higher than 77% of your peers.
56% on SEI, higher than 38% of your peers.
53% on EII, higher than 43% of your peers.
45% on LIE, higher than 29% of your peers.
42% on IEE, higher than 26% of your peers.
41% on SEE, higher than 25% of your peers.
39% on ESI, higher than 25% of your peers.
39% on SLI, higher than 8% of your peers.
39% on ESE, higher than 6% of your peers.
38% on LII, higher than 15% of your peers.
38% on LSE, higher than 29% of your peers.
36% on IEI, higher than 14% of your peers.
34% on ILE, higher than 4% of your peers.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

SLE lol. While I COULD* see it happening, I somehow doubt it.

Some questions were obvious and some were hard to even understand or to apply where in life I could witness such a thing. It needs improvements for sure.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gentleman said:


> SLE. Lmao.


what do you type in socionics then?

you were almost more SLE than me in this test heh


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I got LIE


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Did just out of curiosity and...
yet another SLE
_75% SLE, 62% LII, 58% ESE, 63% SEI, 59% ILE, 61% LSI, 62% EIE, 42% IEI, 35% ESI, 33% LIE, 45% ILI, 34% SEE, 47% EII, 26% LSE, 39% SLI and 36% IEE!_


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

...so much SLEs...

The test is officially broken. I mean, it wasn't like Entropic didn't admit his fail.
@Amaterasu: yo! What's up with this test? I'll contact entropic personally if need be. Some persons could be lead down the dangerously wrong path via this...


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

LSI - Logical Sensing Introtratim
38% LII, 42% ESE, 53% SEI, 47% ILE, 67% LSI, 44% EIE, 36% IEI, 56% SLE, 42% ESI, 61% LIE, 52% ILI, 53% SEE, 59% EII, 26% LSE, 52% SLI and 48% IEE!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

why no update. I'm an ESE who can't think for themselves(edit: I was told this is supposed to be themselfs) and this test told me I was a hedgehog.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> why no update. I'm an ESE who can't think for themselves and this test told me I was a hedgehog.


Because you are meant to go fast, baby! Go, Sonic, go go go!


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Well this is different:

*ILE - Intuitive Logical Extratratim*
44% LII, 58% ESE, 56% SEI, 66% ILE, 42% LSI, 41% EIE, 36% IEI, 53% SLE, 55% ESI, 52% LIE, 39% ILI, 47% SEE, 65% EII, 24% LSE, 58% SLI and 45% IEE!

I've just started exploring socionics and am still trying to figure out my type. On most tests I've gotten IEI or EII. I think I've gotten ILI and LII one time each.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

fair phantom said:


> Well this is different:
> 
> *ILE - Intuitive Logical Extratratim*
> 44% LII, 58% ESE, 56% SEI, 66% ILE, 42% LSI, 41% EIE, 36% IEI, 53% SLE, 55% ESI, 52% LIE, 39% ILI, 47% SEE, 65% EII, 24% LSE, 58% SLI and 45% IEE!
> ...


DON'T TRUST THIS ONE! Its creator admitted that he was wrong when he wrote this(he wrote it when he was only ~intermediate with socio himself).

What I would further advise you to do is not to trust any test, but rather to have a deep and profound introspection. Otherwise, you are most likely breaking the #1 rule of any MBTI/Socio test ever(the very reason we're as criticised as we are): BE TRUE TO YOURSELF//There is no wrong answer(or result for that matter).

This one is the most accurate, but it requires extreme self knowledge: http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-r.html?0::: . Like, lol extreme. Maybe if we had more of those, we wouldn't actually be panned by university pencil paper cocks.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ixim said:


> DON'T TRUST THIS ONE! Its creator admitted that he was wrong when he wrote this(he wrote it when he was only ~intermediate with socio himself).
> 
> What I would further advise you to do is not to trust any test, but rather to have a deep and profound introspection. Otherwise, you are most likely breaking the #1 rule of any MBTI/Socio test ever(the very reason we're as criticised as we are): BE TRUE TO YOURSELF//There is no wrong answer(or result for that matter).
> 
> This one is the most accurate, but it requires extreme self knowledge: http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-r.html?0::: . Like, lol extreme. Maybe if we had more of those, we wouldn't actually be panned by university pencil paper cocks.


Yeah I pretty much have just been taking the tests to get an idea of where to start  

I took the one you recommended. I took it twice actually: once based on my own perception and I had the person who knows me best take it for me. Got IEI both times. Not certain that is my type, but at this point it seems the most likely. But I do need to learn more. You are right that I can't rely on the tests!


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

fair phantom said:


> Yeah I pretty much have just been taking the tests to get an idea of where to start
> 
> I took the one you recommended. I took it twice actually: once based on my own perception and I had the person who knows me best take it for me. Got IEI both times. Not certain that is my type, but at this point it seems the most likely. But I do need to learn more. You are right that I can't rely on the tests!


So...IEI. Let's do this quick, shall we?

NiFe, part of the...Beta quadrant. Does anything of the beta description ring true: Beta Quadra - Wikisocion ? . Furthermore, here is some more reading for ya: IEI subtypes - Wikisocion and IEI male and female - Wikisocion . Please, DO feel free to ignore the visual identification. That is just a silly attempt of stipulating that, for example, FeSi's have rounder faces because they appear more...carebear that way. Trust me, Astrology went through exactly the same phase somewhere round 40s if memory serves. Was the exact same crap. You should also read up on the PoLR functions here: Intuitive Ethical Introtim - Wikisocion . And a bit of lexicon from filatova and Strati here: Socionics - the16types.info - IEI - INFp .

If you have any questions, DO feel free to harass us. Act as a Se would, oh wait, no you can't. That's your Suggestive. Does my Se sound appealing? Like does this certainity and a dose of aggression sound reassuring to you? I can't give you Ti obviously  . Finally:

Have fun!


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I got ILI on this weird test.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Some questions were virtually impossible for me to choose. Can there be a no preference option?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

It gave me SEI. I type as LII. 

_56% LII, 58% ESE, 63% SEI, 53% ILE, 48% LSI, 44% EIE, 48% IEI, 63% SLE, 32% ESI, 52% LIE, 39% ILI, 38% SEE, 53% EII, 38% LSE, 52% SLI and 42% IEE!


_​


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Some questions were virtually impossible for me to choose. Can there be a no preference option?


No preference option just gives into conformity. And such tests are often inconclusive. I hate to bring in MBTI, but celebritytypes test is just this kind of test: CHOOSE EITHER. And I think that given that the answer are really well attuned to what they're supposed to represent, this is the only way to test a thing. Example:

You have two romantic interests that are interested in you. You are fairly ambivalent towards both. Let's say it like this. When you better think, you could at least try with one(THERE IS NO TRY, but whatever). If you try to be with both, you fail. If you want neither good. If you want to press one against the wall, good again. The point that there is no middle ground. CHOOSE!

But I agree, some questions were...odd. And nobody got their (perceived) type.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Ixim said:


> No preference option just gives into conformity. And such tests are often inconclusive. I hate to bring in MBTI, but celebritytypes test is just this kind of test: CHOOSE EITHER. And I think that given that the answer are really well attuned to what they're supposed to represent, this is the only way to test a thing. Example:
> 
> You have two romantic interests that are interested in you. You are fairly ambivalent towards both. Let's say it like this. When you better think, you could at least try with one(THERE IS NO TRY, but whatever). If you try to be with both, you fail. If you want neither good. If you want to press one against the wall, good again. The point that there is no middle ground. CHOOSE!
> 
> But I agree, some questions were...odd. And nobody got their (perceived) type.



But sometimes I just don't want to choose or I can't choose. It compromises the accuracy if I'm just being forced to choose between statements that really apply to me anyway just to be able to move onto the next question.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> But sometimes I just don't want to choose or I can't choose. It compromises the accuracy if I'm just being forced to choose between statements that really apply to me anyway just to be able to move onto the next question.


Fascinating. I get what you are saying. Seeing how you're an N and prefer Fe anyhow, I can see how you prefer gray over B/W. I, otoh, prefer B/W.

Different minds and all...


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> But sometimes I just don't want to choose or I can't choose. It compromises the accuracy if I'm just being forced to choose between statements that really apply to me anyway just to be able to move onto the next question.


I do like it myself if I can just skip if I have no idea about the statements though that also compromises the accuracy of the test if too many questions are skipped and there's too little data to evaluate type from.




Ixim said:


> Fascinating. I get what you are saying. Seeing how you're an N and prefer Fe anyhow, I can see how you prefer gray over B/W. I, otoh, prefer B/W.
> 
> Different minds and all...


Oh yes your Ne PoLR!  And btw I prefer the B/W too but sometimes I just don't know how to apply the given options to my life so I may not be able to choose in those cases.


----------

